# Hello from Beaverton, OR



## blazernut2k (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey all,

Glad to see that there is an asylum for all of the Halloween nuts like me! I am glad to be here, sharing all of the great ideas with many like-minded folks. Let's get excited...it's the end of August...and none of my props are even started!!! Oh crap...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!! Nice to meet you! Now, go get busy! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Blazer! And yeah - what nixie said


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Since you are getting such a late start I'll give you a hint how to get great rotten looking corpses really fast. Use real bodies.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hi and welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum, glad you could join us.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome blazer!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome, and don't feel bad, none of our props are finished, lol.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome and I really like the town that you live in. But I would get into trouble the way I would want to say it. Welcome to the fourm.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## blazernut2k (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. This is such an awesome place....I can't wait to see the diabolical inventions I can make!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, blazer. Sounds like you need to get to work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome...I have started but haven't finished....crap!


----------



## He who shall not B maimed (Aug 27, 2009)

*Hallo from PDX*

Glad to find another forum to join to celebrate the greatest show on earth, HALLOWEEN!Currently raining in The N.W. so I'm workin' indoors on my props. The clock is a spinnin faster.hwsnbm.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------

